# Wärmedämmung Schaltschrank



## S_Liner (12 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem dämmen von Schaltschränken? 

Ich arbeite in einem Glaswerk und dadurch haben wir nicht viele kühle Ecken. Die Umgebungstemperatur liegt so um die 40 Grad. 
Nun dachte ich eventuell an Styropor, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es das richtige ist. Wie macht ihr das falls ihr es macht oder machen müsstet..? 

Vielen Dank im voraus....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 April 2021)

Hi S_Liner.

Da hätte ich persönlich etwas bedenken, und zwar:
40 Grad sind ja nicht die Welt, ich würde sagen nicht sehr viel für Industrielle Umgebungen.
Je mehr du deinen Schaltschrank Isolierst, desto weniger Wärmeabfuhr hast du auch von den im Schrank eingebauten Geräten
an die Umgebungsluft.
Ich war früher viel in einem grossen Edelstahlwerk am Arbeiten,
da waren auch 40 grad und teils mehr Lufttemperatur Standard,
da war auch nichts Isoliert oder gar Klimatisiert,
lief alles problemlos.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2021)

Ich hab mir für solche Fälle einfach einen USB-Temperaturlogger zugelegt.
40° ist eigentlich kein Problem. Jedoch kann man Spots mit höheren Temperaturen haben.


----------



## Ludewig (12 April 2021)

Es gibt doch nur einen Grund, einen Schaltschrank abzudichten und zu dämmen: 
Du hast eine Klimaanlage am/auf dem Schrank. Wenn Du da nicht dämmst, verlierst du Kälte, und wenn Du nicht dichtest, holst du Dir Wasser rein.

In allen anderen Fällen, verschlechterst Du doch nur die eh' schon behinderte Wärmeabgabe Deiner Einbaugeräte. Die Wärme von draußen kommt in den Schrank, ob du es willst oder nicht, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Die Wärme Deiner Geräte kommt noch dazu, da wird es drinnen noch wärmer als draußen!


----------



## S_Liner (12 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ups hatte ich ja völlig vergessen zu schreiben das ich dort eine klimaanlage verbaut habe. 

Es geht mir nur darum, das 3,4m neben dem Schrank die heißen Flaschen lang laufen und die Hitze direkt an den Schrank strahlt. 

Ich habe nur angst das meine klima da etwas überforfert ist wenn die Wände des Schaltschrankes so heiß sind.. 

Gruß


----------



## Ludewig (12 April 2021)

Aha. Dann Außendämmung mit einem Refelktormaterial?


----------



## S_Liner (12 April 2021)

Ja an sowas dachte ich.. 
Weißt du was ich da nehmen kann? 

Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 April 2021)

Da wäre mein erster Ansatz:
Farbe, Silber!

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Ideenansatz:
https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Heizkoerper-Reflexionsfolie-Noma-Reflex-3-mm-selbstklebend/5980120/artikel.html


----------



## S_Liner (13 April 2021)

> Ideenansatz:
> https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Heizkoe...0/artikel.html



Vielen Dank das werde ich so machen..

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2021)

Interessant.
Kannst du ein Versuch machen, in dem dass du ein Tür mit die Folie beklebt und eine andere Tür ohne Folie lassen, und dann messen die Temperaturunterschied auf die Innenseite ?
In die Giessereiindustrie haben wir auch solche Probleme.


----------



## rlw (13 April 2021)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ups hatte ich ja völlig vergessen zu schreiben das ich dort eine klimaanlage verbaut habe.
> 
> Es geht mir nur darum, das 3,4m neben dem Schrank die *heißen Flasche*n lang laufen und die Hitze direkt an den Schrank strahlt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

du solltest versuchen die Strahlungswärme der Flaschen von den Schränken und der Klimaanlage fernzuhalten.
Ich würde dazu probehalber einfache Trennwände aufstellen und die Differenz beobachten. Das ist meist schon völlig ausreichend.
Wir haben damit die Strahlungswärme von 800 grd heißen Rohren ferngehalten.

gruß


----------



## winnman (14 April 2021)

Und innen Armaflex oder ähnliches zusätzlich aufkleben.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 April 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass ein paar Bleche mit mindestens 10 bis 20 cm Abstand zum Schrank die Strahlungswärme reduzieren können. Möglichst nicht direkt drangeschraubt, falls unbedingt notwendig nur punktuell (thermisch entkoppelt). Prinzip "Hitzeschutzkacheln", muss ja nicht so enden wie bei der Columbia.


----------



## rlw (19 April 2021)

Hallo,
wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Dämmplatten. Bei Bedarf kan ich den Lieferanten raussuchen.
gruss rlw


----------

